# I actually TALK to people sometimes at work.



## prettypony (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know why, but at work I don't feel anxious too much. People noticed how I don't talk much though, and some people gave me a chance and would come up and talk to me. I actually ended up making a few friends for once! Although I'm still awkward when talking to people sometimes xD . I'm a little more optimistic about my life now. I always thought people generally disliked me, but when I go to work I feel like people actually value me.


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

That's really awesome  Congrats Brittany 

It's great to feel valued and accepted  I'm glad you are making some friends and work is such a positive experience for you


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Good for you. It sounds like you have a decent group of coworkers.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

prettypony said:


> I don't know why, but at work I don't feel anxious too much. People noticed how I don't talk much though, and some people gave me a chance and would come up and talk to me. I actually ended up making a few friends for once! Although I'm still awkward when talking to people sometimes xD . I'm a little more optimistic about my life now. I always thought people generally disliked me, but when I go to work I feel like people actually value me.


I am doing the same thing now.
It's an interesting thing to witness.

Also, note how people will approach you more when they see you aren't aloof!

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

